# Best campsite to see Vienna? Suggestions please



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

we're currently in Romania, nearing the end of a circular tour of the Balkans. In a few days we plan to cross Hungary to Vienna, with the intention of spending a few days there "doing" Vienna. Our previous visit, some years ago, we found the trip in quite convoluted. Can anyone recommend a site that has relatively easy access by public transport into the city centre, please

Thanks

Andy

(http:\\balkanbeetle.blogspot.com


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We spent about 10 days here last month:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11538

(Klosterneuburg)

It's an easy trip into Vienna: walk outside the site and there is a frequent bus to the Heligenstaat U bahn station. Walk off the bus and onto the train and it takes about 20 minutes.

We'd stayed here on previous trips:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2266

(Aktiv Camping Neue Donau)

also easy access to Vienna ( again via bus and U bahn) but we much prefer Klosterneuburg.

Don't miss the Klimt exhibitions: The city is marking his 150th birthday and there are some stunning exhibitions, which is what we went for. If you are entitled to a Senior ticket to exhibitions etc then we reckon that it is not worth buying the Vienna Card as the discounts are more via Senior access.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you can stay there before 9th July then Klosterneuburg is a 16 euro per night ACSI site.

If you are going along the Danube on your way back to UK then can I recommend Grein ? It is a lovely little village with a stunning little theatre- the oldest public theatre in Austria- as well as a castle that was built by the Saxe-Coburg-Gotha family- Prince Albert's father specifically.

There is an excellent -ACSI- campsite:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11537

G


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Grizzly, thanks for those suggestions. We'll be going for the ACSI site. I'll keep my open for the Klimt exhibitions

Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> I'll keep my open for the Klimt exhibitions
> 
> Andy


Our Top Three:

The Lower Belvedere

The Albertina

The Secession

See:

HERE

We also got a self-guided tour leaflet and walked the Art Nouveau buildings. In 43 deg C heat this was an act of devotion !

The old Ring-Kai-ring tram that we used to use for a tour of the Ring by tram- an easy way to get your bearings and to see the gorgeous wedding cake buildings- is now an expensive tour tram. You can get the same effect, free on your all-day pass, by using trams 1 and 2 that go all round the Ring between them, changing at Schwedenplatz.

G


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

I think the Tulln ACSI Camping site is better than the others. Details of our stops there herewww.joysofeuropeancaravanning..co.uk


----------



## Ian1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I can also recommend the Grein campsite, I stayed there 3 weeks ago, quite pleasant and in a lovely setting by the Danube although not the cheapest at €18.80 per night with EHU. Very convenient for the town where I enjoyed a decent meal at the Goldene Krone Gasthof. As a bonus, the "One Hour" wifi pass lasted well into the second day......

Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ian1 said:


> although not the cheapest at €18.80 per night with EHU.
> 
> Ian


Ian: get an ACSI card for next year. That site would have cost you 14 euros per night, including EHU, for the period you were there. It is on ACSI rate until the 30th of this month (June) and goes back on ACSI rate between 16th and 22nd July and again 6th to 12th August and from 1st September until they close at the end of October.

G

Edit: we ate at the Goldene Krone too.


----------



## Ian1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Grizzly, I did use my ACSI card and the price was still €18.80 and I have the bill to prove it!

Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just dug out our bill ( 2 nights, 2nd and 3rd May) and we were charged a Club-Member rate of 13.98 euros per night, with for some curious reason, an adjustment of 0.04 euros per night so 14 euros.

As usual in Austria and Germany there is an environmental levy ( 4 euros for 2 nights in our case) and a Kurtaxe of 3.60 euros for two nights but these you pay everywhere - except UK. 

Our total bill for two nights was 35.60 euros.

G


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

You do not pay these taxes everywhere in Germany. It is highest near a Spa so anywhere with a Bad added. We stop at Prumtal Campsite in Oberweis near to Bitburg ASI 5 star site and it is a straight 16 euro's as in the book you just pay extra if you go over the 4 kw electricity figure.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DianneT said:


> . We stop at Prumtal Campsite in Oberweis near to Bitburg ASI 5 star site and it is a straight 16 euro's as in the book you just pay extra if you go over the 4 kw electricity figure.


I imagine they've rolled the Kurtaxe etc into their " including all ancillary charges..." on the 16 euro bill. See website.

G


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We used Aktiv Camping Neue Donau in Vienna.

Not the cheapest, but the facilities are plentiful and fine. It is a flat site, with limited shade. Good public transport in to Vienna - there is a bus and tram (reception has details) - or easy to cycle into the city - about 15-20 minutes and you get to use an amazing spiral cycle route.

CandA


----------

